# Is it a “rest/recovery day” if I do other forms of exercise?



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Am I putting in a real recovery day if I 

Go for a run or
Do weight training (upper body) or
Do weight training (lower body) or
Swim or
Rollerblade (just kidding, the 90's are over and I'm not that dorky) or
Etc.

Or does a rest/recovery day mean nothing that elevates the heart rate or other type of exertion for that day?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess it would depend what you are resting or recovering from. If your run down, wake up tired, HR is running high, or you feel like you need to recover than resting is the best option. I just finished a recovery week where I had three nights of 9+ hrs of sleep and a couple ok nights. Now I'm refreshed, I'm fully recovered and feeling strong. Tomorrow it's back on the saddle. BTW, a recovery week wasn't really my goal (3-4 days turned into 6 with my job and rainy weather).


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Other than going for a walk around the block what you describe is not a rest day. However a recovery day might be very easy peddling. For example 45-60min at 100-120 HR. Power at around 60-140watts no matter your size.


----------

